# Lyft no longer prompting tipping or tax season to blame?



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

A month or two ago I was getting tips almost every other ride. Lately however there appears to be a dry spell. Out of the last seven or eight rides I gave, I only got one tip. While the fares were decent, they don't cover the cost of gas. I made a post about this at the Sacramento forums so feel free to see the screenshot there. 

Ironically the only person who tipped me was a millennial. 

I've changed nothing in the last two months and click last trip after accepting the ride request so that way I'm not delaying the passenger and hitting it when they are in the car. 

I use Google Maps to tell me what side of the road the address is on and what lanes to use. I haven't had a problem with it yet. 

I always say hello how are you and confirm the passenger's address. Ask if they are comfortable and to let me know if I talk too much. I can usually tell what a passenger will be like based on their response to this. If they are up front I tell them feel free to adjust anything like radio ac/heat. 

January through March seemed to be great tipping months. April hasn't been the greatest. The only memorable tippers have been either another Lyft driver ($3.00 tip on a $30 ride) or a millennial who was very nice ($2 tip on a $4 ride) 

My car is clean and I vacuum it daily, wash it twice a week. More if need be. 

I really don't know what else to do. I have a 2011 Chevy Impala so there's plenty of leg room in the back and front for passengers. 

I'm just at a complete loss. It's making me wonder if Lyft is no longer prompting tipping, stealing the tips or if tax season is to blame. 

I'm heading out tomorrow in the rain in hopes things will be better but at this point I'm doubtful. It's frustrating.


----------

